# Calling all C7s!!!!!! I wanna hear from you!!!



## SulkingBeauty (Sep 7, 2007)

I know there aren't tons of us on here, but I wanna hear from ya'll.... What are your faves? What do you swear by? What are your MAC claims to fame?

My must haves are:

Teddy kohl pencil
Touch l/s
Dark Blot powder
Fluidline.... any colour
Coppertone & Fleur Power blushes


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello, I'm C7 and I must have the following MAC products:


Dark Blot Powder
My new HG blush in Peaches (I just love this color). I have also been introduced to Blushbaby which I really like.
Paints in Bare Canvas, Tan Ray, Bamboon, and Structural Brown


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 7, 2007)

Too many too damn.. goodness..


----------



## captodometer (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm C7 during the winter only; NC50 the rest of the year.

Antiqued, Twinks e/s
Dark Blot Powder
Format, Peachykeen, Ambering Rose, Raizin  blushes
Dark Flower, Happening Gal lipglass
Overdone, Push-up Plum lipstick


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Ladies... Fall is here and I'm eager to try out some new colours. Especially blushes and lipsticks....


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 11, 2007)

I love wearing blush!!!

Mocha, sweet as cocoa, Fab (from the Barbie collection), Stray Rose.. Even Dame


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Sep 15, 2007)

DAMN!!! I'm so sorry that I didn't get in on the Barbie collection.. I keep hearing about Fab blush (among other things)!!!


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_I love wearing blush!!!

Mocha, sweet as cocoa, Fab (from the Barbie collection), Stray Rose.. Even Dame_

 
I love blush too!!! Not enough of us coloured chickies wear it, but it's essential!!!!!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 22, 2007)

More to add: Flirt & Tease, Loverush, Harmony (one of my all time must have neutral blushes), Plum Foolery, and Sunbasque.

Lip: I don't wear too many MAC lipsticks, but I do wear the following glosses,
Spite, Pop Mode, Spree (Nordstrom's Novel Twist), Love Nectar, Little VI, Flashmode, Gadabout (Nordstrom's Novel Twist, Nymphette, Beaux.

Lipliners: Chestnut (can't live without this one), Cork, Plum, Mahogany, Hover, Hodgepodge, Stripdown, Nightmoth, 80%, and Cushy. Some ladies like Currant, I did not.
 I have learned over the years that you need to have several different lipliners because everything just does not go with Chestnut. NYX has some beautiful lipliners also.

Brows: Espresso Eyeshadow, Eyebrow Pencil in Stud


----------



## devin (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a ton, but here are a few:

Lipliners:
hodgepodge, cork, plum soft, plum, red enriched, burgundy, vino, cushy

Lipstick:
viva glam II, IV, V, VI, underplay, meltdown, coconutty, honeyflower, delish, plastique

Lipglass:
Viva glam V, VI, mad cap, lull, love nectar, instant gold, illicit, bare truth, nymphette, oyster girl

Blush:
blunt(contour), sunbasque, otherwordly(highlight
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), loverush, the new mac pro blushes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, fleur power, gingerly, coppertone, dollymix, raizin

Eyeliners:
Graphblack, Feline,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Teddy, Stubborn brown 

Eyeshadows:
the new paint pots, amber lights, humid, woodwinked, tempting, bitter, electric eel, chrome yellow, rule(also as a blush), orange, steamy, blue storm, carbon(of course!), brun, saddle, retrospeck, vex(nice as a highlight), patina, orb, haux, coppering, antiqued, bronze

Foundation:
studio fix fluid
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, face and body, studio tech, studio fix nw50(contour)

Powders:
loose, blot, golden bronze loose powder

Okay that's my long list!


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks to the last two lovelies who just posted!!!! I see alot of my own staples among those listed... and tons of new ones for me to try... cheers


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_ I have learned over the years that you need to have several different lipliners because everything just does not go with Chestnut. NYX has some beautiful lipliners also._

 

I couldn't agree more... I don't even own Chesnut. I used to wear it in the late 90's when I used to wear darker lipsticks like Cyber, Film Noire and Paramount. But now, I would imagine that it would change the colors of the lipsticks that I wear now too much. I only have Soar, Spice and Cork. There are so many more I want to buy... starting with Quartz.


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_ Powders:loose, blot, golden bronze loose powder_

 
I only wear blot in dark and the irre. loose golden bronze as a highlight. But I am looking for a regular powder. Which colour regular loose or compact powders do you wear that are compatible with C7?


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Sep 23, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried any of the natural MSFs? The Dark looks too dark for me and the Medium Dark looks too light.... Just curious.....


----------



## devin (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SulkingBeauty* 

 
_I only wear blot in dark and the irre. loose golden bronze as a highlight. But I am looking for a regular powder. Which colour regular loose or compact powders do you wear that are compatible with C7?_

 
I wear nc40 loose, b/c when my oil oxidizes with the nc45 loose it looks to dark.


----------



## devin (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SulkingBeauty* 

 
_Has anyone ever tried any of the natural MSFs? The Dark looks too dark for me and the Medium Dark looks too light.... Just curious....._

 

I wear the dark dusted lightly with the 150 brush and it gives a beautiful sheen to the face.


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Sep 24, 2007)

I have that oxidization problem as well!!!!!! Even the C7 gets a little red and muddy when I start to oil up. I'll try the NC40 and see if it works for me. So the MSF Dark works for you???? I'll give that a test too when I hit the counter.... Thanks for sharing, doll.


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Sep 24, 2007)

I have that oxidization problem as well!!!!!! Even the C7 gets a little red and muddy when I start to oil up. I'll try the NC40 and see if it works for me. So the MSF Dark works for you???? I'll give that a test too when I hit the counter.... Thanks for sharing, doll.


----------



## gingerbelle (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SulkingBeauty* 

 
_I only wear blot in dark and the irre. loose golden bronze as a highlight. But I am looking for a regular powder. Which colour regular loose or compact powders do you wear that are compatible with C7?_

 
My fav. loose powder is the Pro Set powder in Deep Peach. At first glance it might appear too light/peachy but its really sheer and lovely applied with a kabuki. 
For pressed, I like the Blot Compact or Prescriptives Anywear (although that is technically a foundation, I still use it lightly to finish my liquid fndt. - I like the airbrushed look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bellezzadolce (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SulkingBeauty* 

 
_Has anyone ever tried any of the natural MSFs? The Dark looks too dark for me and the Medium Dark looks too light.... Just curious....._

 

I wear med/drk msf in the inner portion  of my face and dark on the outer portion.  I use texture e/s on the cheeks to contour and it brings it all together.

some of my must haves are:

eyeshadow: indianwood and delft paint pots, saddle, folie, black tied, & arena

blush: sunbasque, ambering rose, peachtwist, peachykeen, plum foolery, raizin, dollymix

lipstick: VG V&VI, honeyflower, honey love, jist, fresh morocan, "o", mac red, cyber, shitaki

gloss: love nectar, spring bean, c-thru, enchantress

liners: mahogany, nightmoth, 80%, portside, cork, hodgepodge

eye pencils: tarnish, feline, blooz, industry, phone number

powders: silver dusk and golden bronze irp, msf/natural m/d and d


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_I have a ton, but here are a few:

Lipliners:
hodgepodge, cork, plum soft, plum, red enriched, burgundy, vino, cushy

Lipstick:
viva glam II, IV, V, VI, underplay, meltdown, coconutty, honeyflower, delish, plastique

Lipglass:
Viva glam V, VI, mad cap, lull, love nectar, instant gold, illicit, bare truth, nymphette, oyster girl

Blush:
blunt(contour), sunbasque, otherwordly(highlight
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), loverush, the new mac pro blushes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, fleur power, gingerly, coppertone, dollymix, raizin

Eyeliners:
Graphblack, Feline,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Teddy, Stubborn brown 

Eyeshadows:
the new paint pots, amber lights, humid, woodwinked, tempting, bitter, electric eel, chrome yellow, rule(also as a blush), orange, steamy, blue storm, carbon(of course!), brun, saddle, retrospeck, vex(nice as a highlight), patina, orb, haux, coppering, antiqued, bronze

Foundation:
studio fix fluid
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, face and body, studio tech, studio fix nw50(contour)

Powders:
loose, blot, golden bronze loose powder

Okay that's my long list!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey hunney bunch!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 24, 2007)

Ok, I love working with Studio Fix fluid but it's too golden on me.


----------



## devin (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_Hey hunney bunch!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hello darling!!


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellezzadolce* 

 
_I wear med/drk msf in the inner portion  of my face and dark on the outer portion._

 

That's a good idea... So you would suggest the m/d msf for a hi-light then? That's what I'm looking for, since I already have the blot. Thanks hun.


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Oct 19, 2007)

Alright C7s... I'm adding MSF Natural in Medium Dark to my list. It's a must.

*dances off with her kabuki brush*


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 19, 2010)

Bump! Any other C7s want to add to this thread?


----------



## AdrianUT (Aug 20, 2010)

Studio fix fluid nc45 in the winter when i am pale, Mineralize skinfinish in Comfort as bronzer, Mineralize skinfinish natural in Medium Deep


Eyeshadow faves: Rice paper, woodwinked, amberlights, arena

blush: sunbasque, ambering rose, dollymix, format, raizin

lips: Touch lipstick, cork lip pencil, cthru lipglass, entice lipglass, boybait cremesheen (all time fave), love nectar and instant gold lustreglass


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm confused. Is C7 equivalent to NC50? And why just the C and no NC?


----------



## bad girl glam (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_I'm confused. Is C7 equivalent to NC50? And why just the C and no NC?_

 
equivalent to NC45 and the C stands for cool/yellow/golden undertones.
N stands for warm/pink/red undertones.

Mac's Face and Body and Studio Fix powder foundations come in C or N.
the C by itself means the product doesn't have a neutral base and maybe cooler/yellow/golden then NC.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_I'm confused. Is C7 equivalent to NC50? And why just the C and no NC?_

 
No, they are different

http://www.specktra.net/foundation

I don't even try to mess with the NC45s and NC50s anymore. It's not worth it, because there is not enough olive/ochre mixed in there. I just use C7 in Studio Fix powders and use other brands for liquids/cremes. There aren't a lot of brands that match me well--a lot of times I'd be just settling or mixing stuff together, and that got old really fast. So I stick to what I know now so I can work on experimenting with colors.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bad girl glam* 

 
_equivalent to NC45 and the C stands for cool/yellow/golden undertones.
N stands for warm/pink/red undertones.

Mac's Face and Body and Studio Fix powder foundations come in C or N.
the C by itself means the product doesn't have a neutral base and maybe cooler/yellow/golden then NC._

 
To go even further with this, C is more olive than NC. So if you have a yellow/golden brown tone to your skin you are NC. If you have more olive to your skin, then you're a C. Cs are cooler than NCs (and are more rare, hence this thread).

Side note: A coworker actually suggested I use "Hazelnut" to describe my complexion because "Caramel" , "Mocha" and the other coffee euphemisms were inaccurate (I am not that golden/yellow like NC45s)...


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 20, 2010)

Oops, just realized I didn't mention any products:

Eyes: Creme de Miel, Saddle, Bronze, Creme de Violet, Deep Truth, UD Smog,Nars Petula, MUFE #112

Cheeks: Melba, Coppertone, Gingerly, Nars Lovejoy, Gilda, Albatross, Gueule de Nuit

Bronzer: Bobbi Brown Bahama, Deep

Lipliner: Hodgepodge, Cork

Lipgloss: Nars Stolen Kisses, MAC Pinkarat, Star Nova

Lipstick: Nars Falbala, Shanghai Express, Beautiful Liar, MAC Modesty, Fresh Moroccan, Verve

Powders: Nars Mountain, MAC Studio Fix C7, LM Translucent, MSF Natural in Medium Dark

Foundation: Px Virtual Matte, Virtual Skin (Antelope), Becca TM (Tobacco) and Foundation Stick (Syrup)

Edit: I'm listing non MAC stuff b/c I haven't found all I love from just MAC


----------



## SoSoSteph (Aug 20, 2010)

I am NC50 (so they say) but I wear Studio Fix Powder in C7 because once it sets with the oils on ur face it's the perfect color.

My staples/faves

Lipglass: Popmode, 3N, Chai

Blush: Ambering Rose, Springsheen (please go get this), Format, Melba (looks pasty in the pan but is beautiful), Superdupernatural (msf blush), Other Wordly

Lipstick: Verve, Riveting, Hot Gossip, Molasses, Night Violet


----------



## SoSoSteph (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_I have a ton, but here are a few:

Lipliners:
hodgepodge, cork, plum soft, plum, red enriched, burgundy, vino, cushy

Lipstick:
viva glam II, IV, V, VI, underplay, meltdown, coconutty, honeyflower, delish, plastique

Lipglass:
Viva glam V, VI, mad cap, lull, love nectar, instant gold, illicit, bare truth, nymphette, oyster girl

Blush:
blunt(contour), sunbasque, otherwordly(highlight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), loverush, the new mac pro blushes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, fleur power, gingerly, coppertone, dollymix, raizin

Eyeliners:
Graphblack, Feline,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Teddy, Stubborn brown 

Eyeshadows:
the new paint pots, amber lights, humid, woodwinked, tempting, bitter, electric eel, chrome yellow, rule(also as a blush), orange, steamy, blue storm, carbon(of course!), brun, saddle, retrospeck, vex(nice as a highlight), patina, orb, haux, coppering, antiqued, bronze

Foundation:
studio fix fluid
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, face and body, studio tech, studio fix nw50(contour)

Powders:
loose, blot, golden bronze loose powder

Okay that's my long list!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I own Plastique lipstick, was given to me BNIB and I cannot for the life of me figure out a good way to wear it w/o looking dead.
How do you wear your, any particular liner or lipgloss to go with?
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated before I Back to MAC it. 

Thanks!


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoSoSteph* 

 
_I am NC50 (so they say) but I wear Studio Fix Powder in C7 because once it sets with the oils on ur face it's the perfect color.

My staples/faves

Lipglass: Popmode, 3N, Chai

Blush: Ambering Rose, Springsheen (please go get this), Format, Melba (looks pasty in the pan but is beautiful), Superdupernatural (msf blush), Other Wordly

Lipstick: Verve, Riveting, Hot Gossip, Molasses, Night Violet_

 
Is Springsheen a peachy color? Is it different from Peachtwist?


----------



## SoSoSteph (Aug 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Is Springsheen a peachy color? Is it different from Peachtwist?_

 
On me, Springsheen is not peachy like Peachtwist, it looks more golden/highlight-ish but not a stong gold color. 
Very reflective but not glittery, has a beautiful sheen that is not too strong to wear in the daytime.
Once applied, it shows up gorgeously in the sun. 

i've hit pan on this Springsheen twice, working on a third.


----------



## Senoj (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm a C6 but the summer has taken me up to a C7 and I love:

Margin blush, revealing lip glass, pinkarat lip glass, current lip liner, nc35 stuidio finish concealer, club e/s, ricepaper e/s, embark e/s and any viva glam lip stick.


----------



## AdrianUT (Aug 24, 2010)

From Nars my favs are cordura eyeshadow duo, taj mahal blush, orgasm/albatross duo, and Gina blush

If you'd like to try somethings from Nars also.


----------

